# Help!! Oakley!!



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Ok so...yesterday Oakley came into work with me. The office is decently clean but I know we did have an exterminator in a few weeks back. To the best of my knowledge though there is absolutely nothing inside our building it's all outside. But people are always eating food there, especially up stairs. She kind of wanders around when she is there and of course she is a dog and may have eaten god knows what, including chocolate possibly? 

She was fine all last evening, slept through the night just fine...but then starting this AM she has had 4 bouts of diarrhea. So on my lunch break I came home and gave her 2 ML of pepto bismol (this is about 1/2 the max dosage for her size), and 2 teaspoons of canned pumpkin mixed in with 1 teaspoon of chicken baby food and 2 tablespoons of unflavored pedialyte. 

She had one more bout of diarrhea directly after that, and I noticed there was a small amount of bright red blood at the very end. 

Since then she has had one relatively normal BM, I am assuming resultant of the pumpkin/pepto...

But now she is acting really weird...she refuses to put weight on her left rear leg. Now, I know exactly how to check knees for luxating patella, and her knee is 100% fine. I put pressure all over her leg/knee etc, and forced her to put weight on the leg, which didn't seem to cause her any discomfort or pain. She has been with me all night and literally randomly just started holding the leg up. But other than that everything else about the leg seems fine, she is not bothered when we move it, put pressure on it, etc, and knee is good,...so...why would she be holding the leg up?

I am wondering what the heck is going on? We called the e-vet who said that just to keep an eye on her and to give her canned pumpkin etc all the things I did. Could she have pulled a muscle during her BM? She is a little bit cranky and while she doesn't seem in a horrible amount of pain, she is a little quivery...but that is most likely cuz she knows I am worked up...

I didn't give her a full dinner, just another teaspoon of chicken babyfood in pedialyte to rehydrate her, and then all this started up. 

If she were to have eaten something poisonous, would it have taken this long for this to start? She otherwise all day was playing and acting fine, until tonight, other than the diarrhea, which, I wasn't worried about cuz I just figured she ate something off the floor?? I really have no idea...and the e-vet basically said there is no reason to bring her in just keep an eye on her and see how she is tomorrow but its like...I worry b'c she is this little 3.5 lb dog if something is wrong it needs to be treated...I will get up every hour or so tonight to check on her but ... thoughts?


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

I have no idea, but just wanted to offer some prayers for Oakley and for you that all is fine in the morning.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I just can't imagine what is wrong? Like really she pottied, then came in and slept next to me for an hour or so, and when she got up, wouldn't use the leg?? And the shakey bit, compiled with the diarrhea...really has me worried!


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

Could she have possibly been bitten by something?


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I don't think so Amanda...? Its pretty cold here and really there are no bugs out and about yet...I did check her paw pads too to see if there was anything jammed in there? And nothing...I am so paranoid she somehow ate poison...but the only time she could have done that is more than 24 hours ago at my office and I can't imagine it would have taken this long to affect her?


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I thought of that too and I just don't know...like, I mean I guess there are spiders all year round...? Ahhhhh why do these things NEVER happen when the vet is OPEN?


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Poor dear. I cant imagine her eating anything affecting her leg? I would lean more towards a bite or maybe cut on something? but this is so weird? Sorry I cant help more but I will keep her in my prayers.


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> I don't think so Amanda...? Its pretty cold here and really there are no bugs out and about yet...I did check her paw pads too to see if there was anything jammed in there? And nothing...I am so paranoid she somehow ate poison...but the only time she could have done that is more than 24 hours ago at my office and I can't imagine it would have taken this long to affect her?


Nah in a dog that small it would have surfaced by now. Just monitor her closely I would think. Fingers crossed!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I guess that is why I wonder if she might have twisted something inside of her, or strained an intestine, or something like that, from pooping? I just do not know...

Thanks for the prayers ... I mean, really it is all we can do...hopefully she will be just fine tomorrow after a night's sleep but I am worried sick about her.

She's alert though, and her nose is cool and wet...she seems to be hungry and have an appetite (all she has had tonight is the chicken/pumpkin/pedialyte mix so her tummy has time to settle after the diarrhea...)...I normally don't let her run around my office doing as she pleases but she kept running back and forth between my coworkers and I figured she'd be fine...sigh


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Could it be something with her paw/paw pads/ nails? Maybe she has an anal gland acting up making her sore on that side and she is just favoring a rear leg because something is uncomfortable back there? 
Im so sorry, it is the WORST knowing theyre off and not knowing why, and its so hard to know how serious it is. If it were an emergency though, you would know it. The only times I find myself struggling with deciding whether something warrants an emerg vet visit are when its something that really can wait, and Im just second guessing b/c Im worried and want to know whats going on. 
I hope shes better soon, keep us posted.
Sending you guys good thoughts


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi i have no answer just wanted to say oakley is my favorite of your family she is such a fun chih to read about i wi sh you the best in getting her all well again keep us posted


----------



## Cambrea (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm so sorry she isn't feeling well and that you're worried. Pepper tripods around sometimes when she has to poo and doesn't feel well. Maybe the leg is just a result of Oakley's upset tummy? Hope she feels better and you get some sleep.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

a bite was my thought as well. it could explain the loose bowels and the soreness on the leg/foot. Hope it is resolved and she is back to normal in the a.m.  will say a prayer for sweet little oakley!


----------



## Zoey_The_Wolf (Mar 4, 2011)

This is very a intreating and I know a lot about dog behaver and have studed it for a long time and my first gusse what that some thing scared her and she is just scared and I'm share that any one here can agrae with me in saying that it does not take much at all to scared a little 4 pond chi. When a dog is scared they will shake and when they do not know what to do they will lift there leg and these two simtoms can commonly be found together but the thing that is ward is that she is doing it whit her back leg. Now does she do it for a short bit and then may be just tap it on the groud and hold it up again? My chi like all chi gets scared ez and sometimes will randomly lift her legs for a short bit and tap them on the ground like she is dancing in slow-motion one other thing it could be is that the floor is cool and that paw is the most sensitive to the cool so she lifts it up and is shaking because she it cold even if she has a coat on it would be like you at the snow with a very worm coat on but no shoes , you would be cold would you not? Hope this helps! And sorry for the miss spelling XD


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Just popping in to check on Oakley, hope she is starting to feel better.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

I really, really don't want to worry you, but it sounds a little like when Smoke got into whatever he got into. He did the raised leg and quivery thing, too. And he had the seizures. But I don't remember any diarrhea. Hoping and praying that it's nothing serious.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

*HUGS* .... hope she is fine....... please keep us informed..


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I went to bed before you posted this last night and have just seen it this morning. Hope that this morning finds her more like herself and feeling better. Since I have had recent experience, I hope you were not at the ER through the night. Poor little girl. 
Keep us posted as you can!


----------



## Lisajazzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Hows she doing now?


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

Oh NO!! Im just seeing this now!! I hope she is feeling better this morning. We need an update


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

How is miss oakley?


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

I hope everything is OK with Oakley Kristi. Hopefully she was just feeling a bit under the weather from eating something she shouldnt' have. Maxie has pulled the leg thing before...I dunno if he had slept funny or what but it was like that for a day & then he was fine. Hopefully Oakleys is nothing to worry about!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Aw poor girl.  I hope everything is ok, Kristi. Hopefully she was just having a little tummy upset. I'll be thinking of you. Let us know how she is doing. xx


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Just seeing this! How is Oakley this morning?

My first thought was she stepped on a sticker or something. Get a flashlight and spread her toes and really look closely at the foot she's holding up. Brody has stepped on a sticker before.  

I don't know if the diarrhea and the holding the leg up are related. 

Hope she's better this morning. Let us know.


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

I, too, just saw your post this morning.. Please update on little Oakley as soon as you can... I most definitely have her in my prayers.. She is my favorite of your lovely babies as well.. Blessings, Deb


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Ok so she seems much better this morning, still not 100%...I just gave her plain boiled chicken for breakfast, she ate and went back to sleep, she hasn't had a BM yet, but she isn't holding the leg up anymore. I am still so baffled by that though it sounds like Smoke and Maxi may have had a similar reaction to a tummy issue too? She is walking normally today but she just wants to sleep. I am gonna keep an eye on her and if she seems to be getting any worse will get her to the vet--I thoroughly checked out the leg/knee/foot (w a flashlight too thanks Tracy!) and it looked normal the only thing I can think is her tummy was cramping so she was carrying the leg due to a cramp? I really have no idea! I do know she won't be allowed to wander around my office anymore without supervision!   So for now she seems a bit better but not 100%. I wonder what she ate? My guess would be some kind of milk chocolate...?


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

Im so glad she seems better today. You know....my maltese got into my kids Easter chocolate one year and he had diarrhea really bad for an entire day and just layed around with the blah's. He was ok after that. Hopefully Oakley is on the mend today. Im so glad your home with her!! Im sure you didnt get much sleep last night


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

That's wonderful, I'm so glad to hear it! Sounds like maybe she got into something that upset her stomach. This happened to Roo the other day. She started acting sick out of the blue (this rarely happens to her, Pip is the one with the super sensitive stomach) and I'm absolutely certain she didn't get into anything. It wasn't anything major and it passed quickly. Rather strange.

Anyway phew! So glad she's better today, Kristi.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Aw Kristi, I am so sorry (((HUGS))) She must have been in some kind of pain. And I think probably on the side that she was hold ing up her leg. Shaking (that is not normal for them) could be a sign of pain as well. Was her back arched up, that can be a sign of stomach pain as well. If she ate chocolate, I think it would have made her pace back and forth, walk around circles and not be able to relaxe (like having way to much caffeine) and usually they will throw it up. I hope she continues to improve, and glad she is feeling better. Please keep us posted.


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

Sure glad Miss Oakley is on the mend today!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

See I was at work all day so I think I may have missed however she was behaving as a result of whatever it was, and when hubby or I were home for lunch she acted normally, was just having the diarrhea. Then in the evening is when she started acting sick and holding her leg up etc. Now she is just curled up napping but I can tell she fells better and she is not holding that leg up either. Gahhh...I worry so much whenever anything is wrong w/ her b'c she is so small. And it always seems to be her that has the issues lol.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

SO glad that she seems better today. I can relate to your worry, that is for certain!!


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

So glad to know little Oakley is feeling better, and no longer favoring her leg.. Poor baby must be exhausted, so the boiled chicken and napping will hopefully bring her back to her normal self today. Thanks for the update.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

So glad she is better this morning! It doesn't even have to be chocolate, Gonzo gets an upset stomach if he eats popcorn and Billy gets bad diarrhea and gastritis if he eats wheat or barley, so even crackers or bread can set off his tummy.


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Glad she seems to be feeling better today! She might not even have gotten into anything, could just be a tummy bug/virus, hope she is 100% soon.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Me too! Thanks for all the prayers guys. I usually know what is going on right away if something is off w/ one of my babies and I had no clue what was up w/ her  So thankful she seems to be feeling better though.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Prayers were answered.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

So glad to hear this!


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

aww I just read this! Im so glad she is feeling better


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Poor Oakley! glad she is feeling better!


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

flippedstars said:


> Me too! Thanks for all the prayers guys. I usually know what is going on right away if something is off w/ one of my babies and I had no clue what was up w/ her  So thankful she seems to be feeling better though.


This.

I'm the same with mine. Their environment is VERY controlled so I seldom have any question about where they've been or what they've been into which is why it concerned me so much when Tango had gut issues last week. I just couldn't THINK what might have caused it!

I'm glad Oakley is feeling better. If you're like me though, and I think maybe you are, don't you find it frustrating that you still don't know the cause? I HATE that.  I can't DO anything to prevent whatever it was from happening again in the future!


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Glad she is doing better. Do you think a co worker could have accidentally kicked her or something, since she's a tiny girl.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I don't think so, there are only 3 of us that work there and the office is pretty small so if she got kicked she'd have yelped and I'd have heard her, definitely.

She still has an upset tummy today...I tried feeding her some of her regular food last night and apparently that was not a good idea...so she got more chicken, rice and pumpkin this AM along with some baby chicken flavored pedialyte to keep her hydrated and some Pepto Bismol. I really hope this is over with soon


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Oh no, I'm sorry she is still not feeling right. I hope it passes soon.  x


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I should fast her but I am kinda nervous to as she was like 3 lb 4 oz this AM and is looking skinny...I hope she feels better soon  We are having to clean her off after she comes in from pooing.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Awww Poor baby. I hope she feels better soon. With Billy, I fasted him overnight, then left him on the chicken and rice for four days before giving him regular food. It gave his tummy a chance to settle down. And when I took him into the vet, they gave him some subq fluids, too.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

She must have eaten something bad. I have a pup here who would eat anyting and when we are out and about that is the thing I have to watch for most. Such a worry though...feel better soon littleone xoxo


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I really just think she got ahold of some chocolate. Not enough to make her really sick, but...enough to make her sick. She seems OK and seems to be feeling a bit better...we went for a walk today and she enjoyed that. She isn't holding the leg up. But she definitely still has diarrhea. I am keeping her on the chicken/rice until I start to see better poos out of her. I am making sure she stays hydrated and there is no blood/no mucous, so, TBH I am not sure there is much a vet can do. I don't want to spend hundreds on tests when I know she's perfectly healthy and just has an upset belly. If she were acting lethargic or getting worse I would have her there in a second, but, as of right now, it really just seems like its a wait it out sort of thing.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Glad she is feeling a little better, Kristi. Hopefully the diarrhea clears up soon. Keep us posted. I love little Oakley.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Sorry for both of you that she is still not feeling all better. The bad tummy is NO good!! Hope she is better quick!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Oh Kristi, I am sorry she still has a upset tummy and diarrhea. I hope it passes soon *prayers* for a speedy recovery. Thanks for keeping us posted.


----------

